

Pgweb: Web-based PostgreSQL database browser written in Go - sinak
https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb/

======
msluyter
For some reason I was having difficulty getting it to connect to our internal
servers, though I could connect to one on my local machine. I'm guessing ssl
related. In any event, definitely pretty neat, though it wouldn't really
replace my standard database interface.

Which brings up the question -- most database tools I've used for ad-hoc
queries have been mediocre at best. psql isn't bad, but a text based interface
is suboptimal in many cases. On the other hand, SquirrelSQL, which I generally
use, is adequate though not particularly friendly.

What I'd really love is a UI with some modern sensibilities, like saving all
queries in history and providing Sublime Text like cmd-P commands to quickly
recall and re-run queries. Auto-limiting, quick scrolling through query
history with arrow keys, templated queries/ handling bind params, nice key
mappings, SQL formatting, etc...

When I was using Oracle, Toad provided some of the above, but it was pretty
bloated and provided way more than what I really needed. Tried navicat and it
ate 100% of my CPU and crashed repeatedly. I'd be curious if there are any
better (free or cheap) alternatives out there, but most of the offerings I've
seen look pretty weak.

~~~
sosedoff
This is just a start, there're lots of features in roadmap (not in repo yet).
Im trying to model pgweb after Sequel Pro
([http://www.sequelpro.com/](http://www.sequelpro.com/)), which is MySQL and
OSX only. Some of the features you mentioned will be available in upcoming
releases.

~~~
girvo
Modelling it of Sequel Pro? Now you have my attention... Sequel is easily one
of the nicest DBA tools I've used, however it's limitation of being MySQL-only
means I get frustrated when having to rely on other, lesser tools for
Postgres.

~~~
humanfromearth
Can't we give a lot of money to the guy who made Sequel Pro to make a PG
version?

~~~
jakobegger
I'm a former Sequel Pro developer and I wrote a Postgres client for OS X:
[https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander/](https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander/)

I'm currently working on version 2.0 which includes a table structure editor:
[https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander-
prerelease/](https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander-prerelease/)

~~~
tehno
For us, better support for editing hstore and json/jsonb values is a must. Add
that and we might become customers.

~~~
jakobegger
This is on my roadmap for next year. Drop me a line at jakob@eggerapps.at and
I'll send you a note once it's ready.

------
smmnyc
This was a good post from a few years ago on HN with tips on working with
PostgreSQL via the command line (and your favorite text editor):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5214072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5214072)

------
zerr
Does anybody have this wrong feeling about importing modules from some 3rd
party URL (github.com in this case). I mean, if it is a one shot script, fine.
But, don't you plan this software to live 5 or 10 years after publishing?

E.g. imagine if phpMyAdmin had some critical imports from geocities.com...

I see it is common in Golang, so somebody please explain why don't you feel
wrong about this.

~~~
forgotAgain
You download and install the source locally. The import statement shows
github.com because that is the local path into the local src directory. Using
github.com in the local path is the suggested naming convention.

You have the code so worse case you update it yourself.

------
philangist
This is really great. It was a fun read. Although I'm wondering why the
routing table definition in startServer()
here([https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb/blob/master/main.go#L85](https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb/blob/master/main.go#L85))
isn't closer to the api.go module. Is this a gin convention or just personal
taste?

~~~
sosedoff
Author here. Im still new to Go language and the way pgweb is structured is
not the best, but it works for now. Pull requests are always welcome!

------
sandGorgon
There is also pgstudio/Postgresql-Studio which is run as a standalone jar file
on your desktop (java -jar jetty-runner-9.0.6.v20130930.jar pgstudio.war)

[http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/about/features/](http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/about/features/)

~~~
mawburn
I've never really understood why standalone webapps like these aren't more
popular.

 _I haven 't used this one in particular_

------
abstrct
I notice you have to pass a username when starting the server. Is there no way
to require username/password from a database user when they access the site?

~~~
sosedoff
Currently no, but ability to specify connection settings from web interface
will be implemented. Its one of the items on todo list.

~~~
abstrct
Awesome. I look forward to it! Keep up the good work

------
silasb
My solution is to use Adminer [1] and running it via `php -S localhost:8080
adminer.php` works beautifully. Many other databases supported also. Not
affiliated, just a happy user.

[1]: [http://www.adminer.org/](http://www.adminer.org/)

------
lauriswtf
Looks a bit similar to what Datazenit [0] is offering, another simple way to
browse a database.

[0] [http://datazenit.com/](http://datazenit.com/)

~~~
sosedoff
That looks cool, similar to [https://www.jackdb.com/](https://www.jackdb.com/)

------
uberneo
An Inline Edit will be really handy .. something like
[http://www.sequelpro.com/](http://www.sequelpro.com/)

~~~
sosedoff
Did you mean column value inline edit? If so, yes, thats going to be
implemented at some point.

------
surajcm
Is there any similar oracle client available ?

------
johne20
What about hstore support?

------
morenoh149
very nice. I currently use pgadmin III. How does this compare?

~~~
sosedoff
pgweb is pretty new, so it wont have all features that pgadmin offers, but at
least you dont have to install any dependencies. check github readme for
feature list.

------
tenken
mysql version :P plz ? haha.

